# It's ok for libraries? (Full Album)



## Carles

Well, here we go. First time posting my own music here.
Nothing fancy as well engineered epic or hybrid music but just a standard romantic-post romantic orchestra playing a quite unclear form.

Since I read that any style can have a place in licensed music libraries I said, why not to try with mine? so I've decided to start writing a fantasy-like album (with horrible titles at the moment I guess).

Do you think it's okay to give a try on some libraries? Anything obvious to be fixed that I'm missing?

Also, please if any English native speakers wish to suggest better titles it will be very welcome.

Please any help will be greatly appreciated.

https://soundcloud.com/carles-piles/set ... ne-kingdom

Cheers,
Carles


----------



## germancomponist

Carles, the link doesn't work here.... .


----------



## Carles

germancomponist @ Fri Sep 12 said:


> Carles, the link doesn't work here.... .



Thanks Gunther.
I made the tracks public. I guess it should work now if you refresh the page?

Cheers,
Carles


----------



## AC986

*Re: it's ok for libraries?*



Carles @ Fri Sep 12 said:


> Also, please if any English native speakers wish to suggest better titles it will be very welcome.
> 
> Cheers,
> Carles



The libraries usually do all the titles and keywording Carles.

Link isn't working here. SC comes up but there is no track showing.


----------



## Carles

*Re: it's ok for libraries?*



adriancook @ Fri Sep 12 said:


> Carles @ Fri Sep 12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, please if any English native speakers wish to suggest better titles it will be very welcome.
> 
> Cheers,
> Carles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The libraries usually do all the titles and keywording Carles.
> 
> Link isn't working here. SC comes up but there is no track showing.
Click to expand...


Thanks Adrian.

Aaargh, please is it working now?
(hope it will be only a permissions issue, had tons of problems with SC lately)

Re titles, all libraries do that, even the weak ones? (I guess it has to be extremely difficult to reach the good ones? meaning totally impossible in my very first shot?)

Cheers,
Carles


----------



## AC986

*Re: it's ok for libraries?*

It's working.

Carles my friend, under no circumstances will you please NOT send these into any weak libraries. 

Steve Rees is the guy to talk on this genre. I'm pretty sure Steve would be impressed with this.


----------



## 24dBFS

*Re: it's ok for libraries?*

Carles,

this is beautiful!
What a great composition, orchestration, dynamics and overall production value - AWESOME! 

Don't waste it on libraries please!!!

Cheers!


----------



## AC986

*Re: it's ok for libraries?*

Love that last track. Hahaha! Great.

These are so good to be honest I would have thought you might want to pitch for Tv and film direct?


----------



## Carles

*Re: it's ok for libraries?*

Thanks guys for your warm words (other than nice comments are welcome too if it can help me to improve the results, so no mercy please).

I was really afraid to ask for critique because it never sounds good enough to myself, so it's great to read that you found it good. I feel quite optimistic now 

I go to keep doing then.

Cheers,
Carles


----------



## handz

*Re: it's ok for libraries?*

Very nice music, it is really maybe a bit oldschool but works nice, it I think will be great for music libs as it is not sounds like something highly connected to sme onscreen action (wall to wall), but more like standalone "mood creating" pieces. Nice job.


----------



## Nuno

*Re: it's ok for libraries?*

Hi Carles

I wish i can compose like you someday. I really enjoyed to listen to your songs, you've got talent!

May i know which libraries did you use?


----------



## Atom Hub

*Re: it's ok for libraries?*

great music... very enjoyable to listen to...

a new follower


----------



## Musicologo

This is beautiful!!! Keep up the excellent work!... How much time did you spend working on them to get them to this level?


----------



## JSmit

Really very beautiful!


----------



## doctornine

*Re: it's ok for libraries?*



24dBFS @ Fri Sep 12 said:


> Carles,
> 
> 
> Don't waste it on libraries please!!!
> 
> Cheers!



Nice to see nothing changes at VI……

More well informed and reasoned opinion on music libraries………

But in regards the OP and the music - lovely lovely stuff


----------



## SymphonicSamples

*Re: it's ok for libraries?*

Lovely work Carles , wonderful pieces in every aspect . I really enjoyed some of the delicate moments with your Winds section writing which I always enjoy hearing o-[][]-o


----------



## dp_audio

Wow! These are really terrific! A joy to listen to. Bravo!


----------



## cAudio

*Re: it's ok for libraries?*

Lovely music!!


----------



## madbulk

Very good work, Carlos. 
I enjoyed every minute. In fact you've brightened my whole day.


----------



## KEnK

*Re: it's ok for libraries?*

Carles-

Like everyone I think your music is excellent.
I've seen in many of your posts that you often refer to yourself
as a "hobbyist" or "amateur".

You have some genuine skill and depth as a composer.
More so than many so called "professionals".

Don't short change yourself anymore.

You're way beyond most people who call themselves "composers".

Truly great writing!

k


----------



## germancomponist

+1 What the others are saying, Carles.

Great mixing, too!


----------



## dedersen

This is wonderful work, both in terms of composition and orchestration. Really a pleasure to listen to.


----------



## Carles

*Re: it's ok for libraries?*

Many thanks to everyone!
I see now that I've been too much concerned/afraid/frustrated perhaps unnecessarily.

Regarding how long it takes it's hard to estimate currently because I wrote the tracks while testing many library combinations doing and redoing the same work over and over.
I've spent about 2,5 months testing 11 template versions with all four pieces (5 actually).

Finally I've chosen a combination offering some support to my biggest deficiency (null engineering knowledge). Specially Spitfire libraries and B2 reverb made me feel much more confident as both provides instant gratification to my untrained ears.

However, (@ Musicologo) although I've chosen a template to stick on for a while I don't think I'm able to produce one track in less than a week :(

The Orchestra is built as follows:
(surely missing something but essentially this)

WOODS
All VSL, plus
EWQL SO solo flute
BWW Exp-B oboe/Ehorn

All sent to an uncoloured B2 preset 2.8 seconds long with pre-delay on

BRASS
VSL solos (including tuba) and 3 trombones ensemble
HB 3Trumpets/2 and 6 Horns and trombones
Spitfire trombones, brass trombones and tuba 
Project SAM Orchestral Brass Horns and tuba

All sent to an uncoloured B2 preset 2.8 seconds long

PERC
Spitfire Redux (out of the box, Decca tree mics)
VSL (sent to an uncoloured B2 preset 2.8 seconds long with pre-delay on)

STRINGS
Spitfire Mural - Solo strings
Close mics 100%, Decca tree about 80%
Spitfire Harp

All sent (very slightly, as they are precisely the reference to sit all other together so already very wet) to an uncoloured B2 preset 2.8 seconds long (just to add some additional coherence to the ensemble)

ToneBoosters Barricade limiter (even with such an aggressive name I found it very clean) -0.1db ceiling and input gain between 3 to 5 db (depending on the track).

Although those 3-5db shift I think I still have kept a pretty big dynamic range.


Might you have more questions please feel free to ask.

Again thanks,
Carles


----------



## synergy543

*Re: it's ok for libraries?*

Wow Carles, most impressive!

Its a treat to hear real dynamics from samples. Its a shame you're not doing this full time. OTOH, what you're doing is working and maybe your graphics is inspiring you and a necessary part of your creativity? 

Can you tell a bit about how you did the compositions? Any sketches beforehand? Did you structure on paper or in the DAW as you went?

Its really lovely listening to these works. Thanks for sharing and inspiring!


----------



## AC986

*Re: it's ok for libraries?*

Earlier I said Steve Rees would be impressed.

On second thoughts, I think Beethoven would be impressed. 

Fantastic stuff!


----------



## Blakus

Beautiful work Carles! I really enjoyed listening to all of the pieces! Keep writing


----------



## Gerald

*Re: it's ok for libraries?*

+1 Really great work! so musical...


----------



## MrCambiata

*Re: it's ok for libraries?*

Great music, a joy to listen to. Certainly not a hobby product to me as well. Keep on!


----------



## Vlzmusic

Hear some Barry in there!  Very lovely, and definitely of the best ones I heard done with samples.


----------



## amordechai

Beautiful pieces!
Bravo! Loved the third one especially.


----------



## Steve Martin

*Re: it's ok for libraries?*

Hi Carles,

I'm just heading off to bed over here in Australia [work tomorrow!], but just having a quick listen to your music - it sounds magnificent! Absolutely!

I'm definitely going to have a listen tomorrow. Wow!

thanks for sharing this with us. 

best,

Steve :D


----------



## Stephen Rees

*Re: it's ok for libraries?*

Dear Carles,

I have spent much more time reading here at VI rather than writing of late, but your music has motivated me to post my admiration for what you have achieved with these pieces. They are beautifully written and wonderfully realised. To my mind, you undoubtedly have the writing and production ability to succeed in the library music business.

Adrian is right to say that I would be impressed by it. Who wouldn't be?

Not that I am any authority on orchestral library music, but I have written quite a bit of it myself too, and if I were to give you any advice it would be.....

1) Only approach the very best libraries with your music. You are very good indeed and your music deserves to be distributed by the best.

2) Writing one track a week of this quality is more than fast enough for you to eventually make a good living at it (as long as you partner yourself with the best libraries).

3) Spend time considering how your music will be used by music editors. Have a listen to the kind of orchestral music that the best libraries have released and consider how the tracks are structured and why that might be so.

4) Think about how your composing style could be adapted to meet their (music editors) needs as a result of your findings in 3).

How successful you are at writing library music will be down to how well you do 3) and 4) above in my opinion. Musically you absolutely have the talent to do it.

Wishing you the best of success,

Stephen

EDIT: Also I'd recommend seeking the opinion of Daryl (Griffith). He has probably forgotten more about writing orchestral library music than I'll ever know.


----------



## Lawson.

Amazing work. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## JF

Wow. Fantastic work Carles. Some of the best I've heard around these parts.

Looking forward to hearing more of your compositions!


----------



## Carles

*Re: it's ok for libraries?*



synergy543 @ Sun Sep 14 said:


> Wow Carles, most impressive!
> 
> Its a treat to hear real dynamics from samples. Its a shame you're not doing this full time. OTOH, what you're doing is working and maybe your graphics is inspiring you and a necessary part of your creativity?
> 
> Can you tell a bit about how you did the compositions? Any sketches beforehand? Did you structure on paper or in the DAW as you went?
> 
> Its really lovely listening to these works. Thanks for sharing and inspiring!



It's curious how my experience in graphics can influence my musical work and is not related to inspiration.
I don't know how to explain it but I feel the same thing when writing music than when painting.
Let's clarify that I do not suffer synesthesia so I do -not- "see sounds" and "hear colours" literally or anything like that, but in a figurative way, yes I hear colours and contrast/saturation, balance, depth, patterns... and I've learnt how to combine those elements to create a specific texture. (doing mockup's of classical pieces is a terrific exercise!).
So I had to learn how to use the musical media, but I still apply the senses that I've been developing for several decades into the new media.

As for writing, I do nothing special. I just sit in front of Cubase and think about a subject and try to imagine how it could be the sound for that subject.
As I've studied sung notation when a kid I have in mind the notes when "listening in my brain" so I get an idea about what I go to write already "pre-notated", so I write directly in the piano roll editor.
I do not enter data via keyboard (although I've studied 4 years piano) as I do not find it quicker than writing directly, so I use the keyboard sometimes to check that what I have in mind is actually the true thing (sometimes I say to myself ..."okay, next chord is F Sharp diminished*" and when I verify in the keyboard it sounds as hell :D
I can handle relatively easy chords within my mind, but not every possible combination, so the keyboard comes very handy.
Normally, I my mind I "write" in C major / A minor or F major /D minor because I can handle these more easily than tonalities* with more alterations*.
But not necessarily this remains the final tonality, because the instruments can work much better in other tonalities (sometimes just a single tone up or down can make a big difference) so it might need to be transposed.

I know everyone write in a different manner. I'd say that the technique used is not relevant as far as it works for you.

Cheers,
Carles

*P.S. I never learnt music in English so not sure if my musical terminology is correct. Hope you understand what I meant


----------



## Carles

Vlzmusic @ Sun Sep 14 said:


> Hear some Barry in there!  Very lovely, and definitely of the best ones I heard done with samples.



Please, Barry "what" ? (I guess you're referring to any composer)
If so, it would be great to hear something as I might find it much fitting my personal taste 

Also please, if you guys can recommend me film composers to listen, or some soundtrack masterpieces, or whatever you might consider "a must" please let me know.
All of this is quite new for me.

Thanks,
Carles


----------



## AC986

Carles @ Mon Sep 15 said:


> Vlzmusic @ Sun Sep 14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hear some Barry in there!  Very lovely, and definitely of the best ones I heard done with samples.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please, Barry "what" ? (I guess you're referring to any composer)
> If so, it would be great to hear something as I might find it much fitting my personal taste
Click to expand...


Carles he means John Barry.

You might like Elmer Bernstein. Something like this one.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qfx6Lea4R0s

An interesting mix of woodwinds which I know you like and a flowing piece all round, that moves into Copland-esque.

For interesting orchestral movement and general all round fun, I'm sure this next one will be of interest. By Bernard Herrmann. Charles Ives inspired.

Brass and woodwinds dominate..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YR3VIdnfJHw

For low brass and great strings then this John Barry number is good imo. The sound is a John Barry trademark.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yIrAXZlSx8

Another John Barry trademark sound with his favourite alto flutes opening. John Barry was a trumpet player and also a very good pianist.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBCqP7R42K0

For all round excitement this is my favourite musician. Jerry Goldsmith.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?annotation_id=annotation_109557&feature=iv&src_vid=vjGumnQ1cZ0&v=T1BTHDOs4cY (http://www.youtube.com/watch?annotation ... 1BTHDOs4cY)

For low brass and a driving jazz beat you can't beat David Shire's opening title sequence.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5kYR3lxQti4

One of the all time modern greats. Thomas Newman. What great sound he gets.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEUXKiOm0Ps

And finally if you have the time, old but great music to Robin Hood. 2nd movement is nothing short of incredible. Imagine writing that 2nd movement just for a film. :lol: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDyjPB_AEBU


----------



## handz

*Re: it's ok for libraries?*

Carles - your writing process is very similar to mine  Piano roll for the win! I always found this much easier to do than try to record 8 lines of instruments one after another in realtime through the keyboard. As you, I use keys just to verify some harmonic / chord structures etc.


----------



## Carles

adriancook @ Mon Sep 15 said:


> Carles @ Mon Sep 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vlzmusic @ Sun Sep 14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hear some Barry in there!  Very lovely, and definitely of the best ones I heard done with samples.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please, Barry "what" ? (I guess you're referring to any composer)
> If so, it would be great to hear something as I might find it much fitting my personal taste
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Carles he means John Barry.
> 
> You might like Elmer Bernstein. Something like this one.
> 
> http://www.youtub...
Click to expand...


Thanks Adrian! I've listened all of these (while the list growing :D loved to refresh and see more links popping up)

From all of these I only heard about 3-4 guys, and have listened only two (Herrmann, Psycho and Shire, Saturday Night Fever. "Salsation" is often in my playlists).

Great music in there, all of them.
The most shocking for me it's been listening Elmer Bernstein because it's been like listening myself (while is not possible he have influenced me because I never heard him before).

There are tons of more links in youtube for all of them, a huge source to learn from.
Thanks for letting me know.

Cheers,
Carles


----------



## Stephen Rees

*Re: it's ok for libraries?*

@Adrian - Jerry Goldsmith is a favourite of mine also 

And Elmer Bernstein. As a fellow lefty, it is good to see him wield his baton left handed. As a kid, the opening bars of 'The Magnificent Seven' were just thrilling to me. I arranged it for solo descant recorder. It didn't have quite the same impact as the full orchestral version….


----------



## Rob

*Re: it's ok for libraries?*

Excellent work, Carles! really enjoyed listening...


----------



## waveheavy

*Re: it's ok for libraries?*

Carles, haven't you had some... Classical composition/orchestral training somewhere? How could you do this otherwise??? Amazing! I can't quite listening to the chord movements in Mystic Cave!

I checked out your personal website, noticed you're a pretty high profile CG artist too! (your amount of blessed natural talent is starting to scare me). And I love Valencia, Spain, one of the most beautiful places I've ever been, and the paella, Oh how I miss it!

What Choir library/software are you using??? I gots... to know more about it! Please?

Dave


----------



## guitarman1960

*Re: it's ok for libraries?*

Amazing tracks Carles! I'm sure that even the very best libraries would be very interested in your work, it sounds fantastic, right up there with the very best!

Wishing you the very best of luck, but you don't need luck with tracks that good!


----------



## Carles

*Re: it's ok for libraries?*



waveheavy @ Wed Sep 17 said:


> Carles, haven't you had some... Classical composition/orchestral training somewhere? How could you do this otherwise??? Amazing! I can't quite listening to the chord movements in Mystic Cave!
> 
> I checked out your personal website, noticed you're a pretty high profile CG artist too! (your amount of blessed natural talent is starting to scare me). And I love Valencia, Spain, one of the most beautiful places I've ever been, and the paella, Oh how I miss it!
> 
> What Choir library/software are you using??? I gots... to know more about it! Please?
> 
> Dave



Hi Dave, unfortunately left my studies too soon. No harmony, no forms, no counterpoint and fugue and so on (really regret for that now). Otherwise I have done quite a few classical mockups and have learnt a lot from that experience.

Regarding my talent, trust me, you're exaggerating. I'm just an average artist at Weta. In my building you can find people like John Dowe, Alan Lee, Michael Pangrazio... those are true artists! But agree that paella is delicious.

Re the music you're commenting, well, you've been listening Aotearoa. Actually not intended to share this because that's an unfinished album I've shared with some friends so that's why there are 3 public tracks. No very proud of it because it was written more than two years ago as practice to learn about "sample-world".
Perhaps I'll try to re-write these some day as I'm much more experienced now.

It's 100% VSL plus Soundiron Requiem Light and EWQL Choirs (used in The Arrival to try to say "aotearoa", but not really successfully :D However I do work much more comfortable with Requiem Light).
The choirs in Mystic Cave are Requiem Light (love this vocal library, really easy to use and also resource friendly).

Cheers,
Carles


----------



## Carles

*Re: it's ok for libraries?*



guitarman1960 @ Wed Sep 17 said:


> Amazing tracks Carles! I'm sure that even the very best libraries would be very interested in your work, it sounds fantastic, right up there with the very best!
> 
> Wishing you the very best of luck, but you don't need luck with tracks that good!



Thanks man. Actually made me smile because it will remains as a question mark for very long I guess, since the very best libraries -do not accept submissions- :D

I wish, of course, but let's think more realistically about the not so very best (although decent) ones 

Cheers,
Carles


----------



## SaintDufus

*Re: it's ok for libraries?*

+1 to all the comments so far, I agree this is excellent work. I listened to all the themes on the "album" with great pleasure: you've really captured some magic with your music.

I would also like to echo synergy543's question, and hear about your composing process.


----------



## clarkus

+1

Talent !


----------



## Carles

*Re: it's ok for libraries?*



SaintDufus @ Fri Sep 19 said:


> +1 to all the comments so far, I agree this is excellent work. I listened to all the themes on the "album" with great pleasure: you've really captured some magic with your music.
> 
> I would also like to echo synergy543's question, and hear about your composing process.



Thanks! (ALL)
Well, the answer to synergy (just a few posts up) is more or less what I do.
But may you have specific questions, please feel free to ask, I'd pleased to share whatever experience that might be useful to someone for good or bad.
Just keep in mind that I'm not a very technical guy and my approach to writing/mixing can be restricted to my limitations so, no necessarily it will be a good advice unless your circumstance is similar to mine  (or yes, never knows. Sometimes a fresh point of view can be useful).

Cheers,
Carles


----------



## AC986

*Re: it's ok for libraries?*



Carles @ Fri Sep 19 said:


> Just keep in mind that I'm not a very technical guy and my approach to writing/mixing can be restricted to my limitations
> 
> Cheers,
> Carles



I wouldn't worry too much about that Carles. :D


----------



## CDNmusic

*Re: it's ok for libraries?*

>8o 

I'm in awe with your music Carles, as everybody has said your music is professional in quality, the world needs to know about your music.

Congratulations and wish you all the best.


----------



## synergy543

*Re: it's ok for libraries?*



Carles @ Fri Sep 19 said:


> Thanks! (ALL)
> Well, the answer to synergy (just a few posts up) is more or less what I do.
> But may you have specific questions, please feel free to ask, I'd pleased to share whatever experience that might be useful to someone for good or bad.
> Just keep in mind that I'm not a very technical guy and my approach to writing/mixing can be restricted to my limitations so, no necessarily it will be a good advice unless your circumstance is similar to mine  (or yes, never knows. Sometimes a fresh point of view can be useful).
> 
> Cheers,
> Carles


And Carles, thank you for sharing both your lovely music and about your process. It is a fresh POV which makes it special.


----------



## jneebz

*Re: it's ok for libraries?*

Carles, I knew I was in for some great music just by glancing at your waveforms on SoundCloud :D

Jest aside, your music breathes so beautifully...and I forget I'm listening to samples!
THANK YOU for sharing your gifts and inspiring me (and obviously many more composers here) to continue honing our craft.

Best of luck to you. Your skill and humility will take you far!

-Jamie


----------



## Son Goku

Wow...


----------



## marclawsonmusic

*Re: it's ok for libraries?*

Wonderful music, Carles! Top notch quality and writing. 

All your hard work is paying off for sure. :D


----------



## waveheavy

*Re: it's ok for libraries?*

Carles,

I would like to ask you some things about how you compose; it might help me and others here a lot. I definitely am an amateur, but I have studied harmony and counterpoint.

When you go to write, how do you have it "pre-notated" in your mind? Do you mean melody lines? Is that what you lay down in Cubase first, and then build chords off of that melody line that was developed in your mind?

Or are you hearing in your mind chord harmony to go along with those "sung notes" also? (I assume you're using Solfege?).

I guess I'm asking, how do you build your chords? At what stage?

Dave


----------



## Carles

*Re: it's ok for libraries?*



waveheavy @ Sat Sep 20 said:


> Carles,
> 
> I would like to ask you some things about how you compose; it might help me and others here a lot. I definitely am an amateur, but I have studied harmony and counterpoint.
> 
> When you go to write, how do you have it "pre-notated" in your mind? Do you mean melody lines? Is that what you lay down in Cubase first, and then build chords off of that melody line that was developed in your mind?
> 
> Or are you hearing in your mind chord harmony to go along with those "sung notes" also? (I assume you're using Solfege?).
> 
> I guess I'm asking, how do you build your chords? At what stage?
> 
> Dave



Thanks to all again.
Yes, Dave I guess (we called it "solfeo") so when I "hear" the melody/main voice I cannot avoid hearing "do, mi, re, sol, etc." (C, E, D, G, etc) for every note.

I go to try to explain it the best I can (is not easy).

Somehow, the chords "are there" too. A good simil would be when playing piano. The brain is actually following something in focus (usually the melody) while the rest, even if not in focus is there, and your fingers goes to the right place. (or driving a car while talking, you don't think where your feet or your hands are, you just do drive without consciously thinking on it).
What happen sometimes to me, as mentioned before is that the notation (solfeo-like) I do believe correct on a complex chord, might sound like hell when written, so I have to find the one I actually had in mind assisted by the keyboard.

Usually I write down on a strings track, violins or violas first.
Write the melody or main voice of the chord, and the rest of the chord in the same track, so I can edit quickly if wrong.
Once checked that's correct, I cut-paste the lower voices into violins II track. Again cut-paste the very lower voice/s from Violins II into violas track.
Celli and basses are written independently of these original chords from the violins track, and not only because are out the register and cannot be checked in the violins track. Basses because they are usually playing the tonal note so there is no much to decide in there and celli because as a bridge between low and high registers (same role I find, than horns and bassoons) the same are playing in the very high register than a few bars later in the very low one, so these "bridge instruments" are treated a bit specially.

An interesting point, is creating 2 or 3 themes and begin combining them (that's real fun) and of course introduce variations and deformations than might transform the original theme in something else (as a radical example, major to minor changes drastically the feeling of the theme), so let's the music "travel" a bit to different landscapes.
The subject can be dominantly optimistic for the whole track but having parts of darkness (The Wizard) or mostly darker with a part of optimism (The Sorcerer).

It's like playing around with music. Forget about norms and restrictions, let's the notes live some adventures themselves and see where it drives you.

With that, the harmony is covered, but still lots of work to do. Orchestration/Mixing.

Next is expression, per instrument as well as global, so it requires re-write the CC data curves constantly until all the instruments are "singing the same song" (for instance, all instruments following the same crescendo. Being VI's, an oboe can eclipse 6 horns when it never will happen in the real deal) so as every instrument has a particular response (even if from the same library) so, you have to make sure that all instruments reach the crescendo (or whatever) in a logical manner, and often you have to use try/error to achieve it.

Color. I think orchestration is mostly about color.
These 2-3 themes are constantly there, up and down passing from one instrument to another.
Which instrument/s play what in each moment is determining the overall color/s.

The same theme can sound dark-ish if played by celli-bassoons in unison but very edgy if by piccolos-glockenspiel. The former sounds like wood to me, while the later sound like glass. Something like painting in my virtual canvas "dark-ish unsaturated tones" with the former and "pure white" highlights with the later (this is hard to explain, sorry).

Hope it helps,
Carles


----------



## blougui

*Re: it's ok for libraries?*

I'm impressed, really. 
Especially knowing you"re not as classical trained as it sounds.
Do you think as such you could go on composing a lot of stuff ? I myself can get stucked rapidly because of the lack of proper harmonic training and the like - not enough theory and training to go beyond some detestfull writting block syndroma.

I'm sure your experience as a CGI artist havs helped you in your producing process/DAW work. 

Great, great work and a refreshing one. Working at Weta, a creative pool with a lot of connexions one might guess, can't you get the benefit of any networking ?

- Erik


----------



## Carles

*Re: it's ok for libraries?*



blougui @ Sat Oct 25 said:


> I'm impressed, really.
> Especially knowing you"re not as classical trained as it sounds.
> Do you think as such you could go on composing a lot of stuff ? I myself can get stucked rapidly because of the lack of proper harmonic training and the like - not enough theory and training to go beyond some detestfull writting block syndroma.
> 
> I'm sure your experience as a CGI artist havs helped you in your producing process/DAW work.
> 
> Great, great work and a refreshing one. Working at Weta, a creative pool with a lot of connexions one might guess, can't you get the benefit of any networking ?
> 
> - Erik



Thanks Erik.
I get stucked often too. I'd say in every track, but somehow can manage to move forward.
I learnt that when the moment comes, the best for me is to stop and begin writing something else rather than trying to persist on it (to save time and frustration).
Next day, something could flow more easily, and if not, perhaps another extra day might do the trick. So, it's better for me to write 4 tracks in a 4 weeks period than one single finished track per week.

Regarding networking, unfortunately not at all in my case.
One could believe that since both worlds are so parallel it should be easy to find a path crossing, but at least in my experience, no way. I can see both paths following each other but I cannot jump from one to another.
So what I'm doing is getting into the other path with the penalty of having to get back to the starting line, but I'm finding it exciting.

My single networking in the music world is V.I. Control (found really great people and help here).

Cheers,
Carles


----------



## Studio E

*Re: it's ok for libraries?*

So Good!


----------



## markstyles

Carles:

Everybody has already said it.. TRULY BEAUTIFUL...
Regarding titles, I keep lists of titles, trying to juxtapose two words, to capture a new meaning. 
A theasorous (or go to 'rhymezone.com' and use 'related words'.. 

I find playing the music repeatedly, and just writing down words that come to mind are helpful. 

Your music is so beautiful, I wouldn't worry about the titles.. GREAT


----------



## Carles

*Re: it's ok for libraries?*

Thank you guys!


----------



## Jaap

I can only confirm what has been said here and I just really enjoyed listening.

Just thank you!


----------



## Carles

*Re: it's ok for libraries?*

Thanks Jaap!

And thanks everyone for your warm response, also for those who wrote me privately with nice words and tons of help.

I wanted to share two more tracks.

Track 5 is actually a waltz with a touch of dark-ish magic. Thinking on a witches reunion.

Track 6 is intended as childish/humoresque. A dwarves place with some clumsy moments.

These should be public now. Please let me know if something is not working.

https://soundcloud.com/carles-piles/set ... ingdom-wip


----------



## AC986

*Re: it's ok for libraries? (tracks 5 and 6)*

The opening of Witches is great, but the part at 0.26 is pure brilliance. The orchestration on this is first class and the track has an underlying menace. Superb! Shostakovich would have liked this one. Even I would dance to this and I don't dance!

It's a fantastic waltz and it moves along so well. The tempo is perfect. The whole thing is brilliant. 


Dwarf Town is brilliant. It just does what it's meant to do. Fantastic! 

To be able to do this with samples is really really impressive.

Well done indeed! :D


----------



## Stephen Rees

*Re: it's ok for libraries? (tracks 5 and 6)*

This is professional standard work, and top drawer professional standard at that in my opinion.

There is a story that when Bruckner took an organ examination in Vienna in 1861 one of his examiners said 'HE should have been examining US!'. For some reason, you bringing your work here for us to listen to makes me think of that story


----------



## rayinstirling

*Re: it's ok for libraries? (tracks 5 and 6)*

Carles,

I agree with the other replies. Most enjoyable listen.

Thanks for sharing,

Ray

P.S.
I wish like friends of ours I was heading over to Taunranga for three months. Away from this cold and damp to your summer :( 
Unfortunately, neither do we have family there nor the money o/~


----------



## doctornine

*Re: it's ok for libraries? (tracks 5 and 6)*

Speaking as a library writer….. Carles, you're music is fantastic and it would be a complete waste if you simply stick it on a bunch of non-exclusive / royalty free sites.

I'd suggest pitching to some exclusives, some decent ones at that. But remember if you do you'll need to butcher you're music into coherent 60 / 30 / 15 second edits, underscores etc etc….

just my 2 cents…

~o)


----------



## CDNmusic

*Re: it's ok for libraries? (tracks 5 and 6)*

What can I say that hasn't been said already. Outstanding work!

DwarfTown took me back to Disney, I can totally hear that song strolling around Magic Kingdom.


----------



## Carles

*Re: it's ok for libraries? (tracks 5 and 6)*

Again thanks for your beautiful words and advice guys!

I got in touch with a couple of exclusive libraries. Let's see how's working out 

@Ray
"I wish like friends of ours I was heading over to Taunranga for three months. Away from this cold and damp to your summer Sad
Unfortunately, neither do we have family there nor the money"

New Zealand is very beautiful certainly (I'm 4 years here) but I'm Spanish actually, from Valencia, so in my case, staying here depends on having contract extensions/working VISA.
Might my extension stop some day, then I'll consider back to Spain and work on music full time (for libraries or similar hopefully), but... ideally not Valencia where the summer is too hot and the winter too humid. Canary Islands seems the ideal for me (eternal spring) and not that far from the continent, just a few hours flight and quite inexpensive.
Lots of people from UK and Germany are living in that paradise  I find it ideal for a composer who wants to live in a quiet place with amazing weather.

Haven't you my British friends ever considered that option?

Cheers,
Carles


----------



## Kardon

*Re: it's ok for libraries? (tracks 5 and 6)*

Remarkable music Carles. It is very clear that you have a mastery of your libraries, and can perform and conduct them with great skill and a touch of magic.


----------



## Carles

*Re: it's ok for libraries? (tracks 5 and 6)*

Thanks Kardon!


----------



## doctornine

*Re: it's ok for libraries? (tracks 5 and 6)*



Carles @ Tue Oct 28 said:


> Haven't you my British friends ever considered that option?



Alas, we just can't manage without tea and weather ( of any description ) to complain about.

:wink:


----------



## guitarman1960

*Re: it's ok for libraries? (tracks 5 and 6)*

Hi Carles,
Canary Islands sounds fantastic place to set up a studio! I have been there many years ago, and it was gorgeous! 

Hope everything goes well with your library submissions, love your latest tracks!

Dave


----------



## Carles

*Re: it's ok for libraries? (tracks 5 and 6)*



doctornine @ Wed Oct 29 said:


> Carles @ Tue Oct 28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't you my British friends ever considered that option?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alas, we just can't manage without tea and weather ( of any description ) to complain about.
> 
> :wink:
Click to expand...


I haven't been living in there (yet) but I think it shouldn't be too difficult to find good tea as well as pubs owned by British, as per 2009 statistics 37,937 British people were living in the islands (also german beer shouldn't be a problem, 39,505 Germans in 2009).
Possibly no much problem even with the language (just guessing though), unlike Spanish, mostly Germans speak some English too.
The point I think, is that Spain is much cheaper than UK or Germany, so specially for retired people, they can live like gods with the standard British/German retirement income 

Trust me, I'm not "selling" you Spain as a proud Spanish, I hate Spain actually so rather than patriotism I feel ashamed to confess that I'm Spanish :D (not kidding).
But that place is very special. Almost constant temperature all year long...

(see the climate and tell me how it sounds to you :D )
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canary_Islands

Nah, well, not selling anything. Just asking because for us is well know that there are many German and British guys there.


----------



## Carles

*Re: it's ok for libraries? (tracks 5 and 6)*



guitarman1960 @ Wed Oct 29 said:


> Hi Carles,
> Canary Islands sounds fantastic place to set up a studio! I have been there many years ago, and it was gorgeous!
> 
> Hope everything goes well with your library submissions, love your latest tracks!
> 
> Dave



Thanks Dave,
Yes, I find it a fantastic place (as far as you can find your income from outer Spain because other than tourism, Spain really sucks) :D

It's very frustrating. Is plenty of talented people forced to find their place in other countries.


----------



## michaelv

*Re: it's ok for libraries? (tracks 5 and 6)*

Outstanding work, Sir. Vivid and full of pictorial delights.


----------



## Carles

*Re: it's ok for libraries? (tracks 5 and 6)*



michaelv @ Thu Oct 30 said:


> Outstanding work, Sir. Vivid and full of pictorial delights.



Thanks Michael!


----------



## Carles

Well, I have finished with this baby.

To be released about end of January 
Now, just some technical work remaining but the content will be this.

I've tried to cover a relatively wide set of moods, from the darkest "Into the Beast Lair" to kids-like such as "DwarfTown" and "On Their Toes". Being this my very first release I don't know yet what styles will do better sales-wise, so time will tell.

For those following, 7 to 12 are all new tracks.

https://soundcloud.com/carles-piles/set ... ne-kingdom

I hope you'll like it, and many, many, thanks to all for your support.

Cheers,
Carles


----------



## SymphonicSamples

Big congratulations Carles , superb work with a lovely selection of moods within the entire set . Loved many moments throughout all the pieces but Fairies Resurrection has some gorgeous choir work . Again great to hear pieces that use a vast selection of instruments in multiple dynamic ranges , with intelligent orchestration . Bravo !!


----------



## AC986

Fairies Resurrection.

I alluded to this track some time ago in the off topic section but of course could not mention the name of it ect. for obvious reasons of privacy and so on.

It's all about personal taste quite naturally, but for 2014, this is definitely the track I am most impressed with out of anything I've heard over the last 12 months. The other tracks are great of course, but that one is just an awesome piece of writing and realisation. The major chord ending just lifts it totally.


----------



## Carles

Hey Matt and Adrian, thanks for your always kind words my friends.
Glad you both liked Fairies Resurrection. I'm also satisfied about how Requiem Light and Olympus elements have worked on that piece. Not sure if realistic but surely very expressive.

Cheers,
Carles


----------



## williambass5

I agree with all: Very beautiful, well performed and mixed! 

The good news is that you are a perfectionist! The attention to detail in your work is most evident.

The bad news is that you are a perfectionist! You probably focus, almost painfully, on what you perceive to be endless flaws..

In the end, I admire what you have created as well as your humility! 

Personally I would release it as an album, ie a standalone set of music, and not worry about finding a "placement" for it. Granted trying to promote an album these days is like trying to open a lemon-aid stand underwater, but there is still an accomplishment when the material is well done.


----------



## SaintDufus

adriancook @ Fri Jan 02 said:


> ... for 2014, this is definitely the track I am most impressed with out of anything I've heard over the last 12 months.


I could say the same thing, not just about the splendid "Fairies' Resurrection," but about this entire album: this is a musical work of exceptionally high quality Carles, and you are an artist with a rare and beautiful gift. I think it's only a matter of time before you're scoring feature films. Wonderful work!

P.S. How do we purchase this album? Through SoundCloud?


----------



## Carles

williambass5 @ Wed Jan 07 said:


> You probably focus, almost painfully, on what you perceive to be endless flaws..



Suddenly an Alan Parson's Project track came to my mind

"I am the eye in the sky
Looking at you
*I can read your mind*..."

That's very true, a constant in whatever type of job I've worked on, and it's very frustrating to release any work while you're unsatisfied with it, but you just have to let it go, always unsure if it's good enough or not.
As much as I try I'm unable to skip that feeling.


----------



## Carles

SaintDufus @ Thu Jan 08 said:


> P.S. How do we purchase this album? Through SoundCloud?



Sorry, as release I meant the publisher will release the album for licensing.
Honestly I never thought that my music would like to regular listeners, but certainly your comment made me questioning some specifics from this business as I have no any experience yet.

I'm a writer publishing through a label, which is distributed by a library.

As a simil, Thomas Bergersen and Nick Phoenix are writers, publishing through their own label (Two Steps from Hell) and distributed by Extreme Music.

Now, Thomas wrote an album (Sun), published by Two Steps from Hell, and distributed by Extreme Music for licensing.
All clear (I think).

But you can also buy the album on iTunes not for licensing but for a general audience.
The question is, in this example, who's publishing on iTunes? the writer/s?, the label, the distributor...?

Also, I've heard some virtual instruments demos from several composers and those tracks are also available for licensing on libraries. Is then the music used for promotion/demonstration free of royalties duties? or how it works?

Again thanks guys, you're changing my life (seriously).


----------



## zacnelson

Hello Carles, I'm sorry I'm very late to this thread, but I only just tonight listened to all your tracks. They are superb, I want to encourage and congratulate you. This is equal with some of the finest work I've heard by the many talented composers at VI-Control. In saying this, I want to point out that I really love your melodies and orchestrations, but I ALSO think you are equally talented at getting the most out of your sample libraries and attaining realism. I will look forward to your future tracks. Which music library did you end up signing your tracks with? And were they exclusive or non-exclusive?

Kind regards,

Zac


----------



## SagZodiac

Lovely track! :D


----------



## schatzus

Uber nice! Very enjoyable. Your mastery is apparent. Never stop learning and composing.


----------



## williambass5

Carles @ Thu Jan 08 said:


> williambass5 @ Wed Jan 07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You probably focus, almost painfully, on what you perceive to be endless flaws..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's very true, a constant in whatever type of job I've worked on, and it's very frustrating to release any work while you're unsatisfied with it, but you just have to let it go, always unsure if it's good enough or not.
> As much as I try I'm unable to skip that feeling.
Click to expand...


I guess my point is, in the end, this is a positive. Yes, hearing endless flaws is unsettling, but the good news is that you do hear them and correct them. 

It really is endless. Next week you will probably notice things that will make you cringe, things you wish you had done differently. That's a good thing: You're getting better! The more important, big picture focus is that you do work at squeezing those last few percent. If you are anything like me (and it sounds like you may be!), then those "wrong things" bug you and you are driven to fix them. 

That isn't the norm really. Some people get it to 80%, some to 95%, but to get it to 98% of the absolute best they can do takes exponentially more work (and time!)...and (at least at this point) as a labor of love! That's a true artist 

In addition, your humility is a beautiful thing. IMHO you are very good at what you do, are driven to make it your best, AND seem to have a genuine humility about it all. That's a most admirable combination.

Yes, I would buy the album (I'd rather hear the wav files than MP3s!), so if there is some way to get wavs, or even flac files, let me know.


----------



## Carles

Again thanks for your so kind words guys.

@Zac: It's a label called pmol.com distributed by Boostmusic. It's exclusive because the nature of that business scheme as I understand from my inexperience.

@William: I see we are "in the same page" in many aspects, and yes I find a -big- exponentiality when trying to raise that percentage. Once I reach a point becomes ridiculous and cannot hold the auditive fatigue, as said is when I have to "let it go", otherwise I could spent years on it.

It's a bit like painting or rendering a CG image, one thing is the content and another is the detail/resolution, being the content the most relevant part of it (for instance impressionist painters didn't care much about detail as they did for the light behavior and angle).
You're right, we have to learn when we have reached the standards and don't waste time on an excessive refination, as that time can be more productive instead if used to create something new.

I see what's the point of someone buying this or that album now (also you've widened my view about the market).
The best file format quality for really a few bucks, make sense, that's the best experience available you might have from a given track.

Believe or not I didn't realised about that conclusion until now, and I have listened tons of cr*ppy quality, some so wrong (often in youTube) that I cannot stand it for more than a few seconds.
I definitely have to get an account on iTunes or somewhere and stop listening that cr*p. Listening music should be a pleasure rather than a torture :D

Is the iTunes content dependant on their software/hardware or can the tracks be played on any device?
It's iTunes the biggest regarding content/diversity or there are equally good alternatives? (for classical music specially), any recommendation?

And yeah, I definitely have to find out if my album can be published as regular music too, not because the possible benefit, it's very little money for a few expected sales, and not sure neither if as writer I'll get anything from that or not (no much idea about concepts like "mechanical placements" and so on) but indeed find motivating the chance to offer people a way to easily acquire the same quality than when I listen from my DAW.

If someone can point me where to find that info (considering the rights are owned by somebody else) it would be very appreciated.

Carles


----------



## madbulk

The exclusive library prevents you from putting the music on iTunes? 

Even if they have the exclusive right to license the music, that shouldn't prevent you from selling it as music for listening, as on iTunes.

And if you were to put the album on iTunes, I believe you can expect to keep about 70% of the sales.


----------



## zacnelson

Carles, to get your album on iTunes you need to use a distributor, there are numerous companies you can use. Some of them are: CD Baby, Tunecore, Symphonic Distribution, and Spinnup. If you would like any assistance or further information, please don't hesitate to send me a message and I can help you out. (I DO NOT work for any of these companies, and have no preference. I have in fact used 2 of these services, and have a close friend who has used one of them, so I have a good idea about the pros and cons of them all).


----------



## williambass5

Carles @ Fri Jan 09 said:


> @William: I see we are "in the same page" in many aspects, and yes I find a -big- exponentiality when trying to raise that percentage. Once I reach a point becomes ridiculous and cannot hold the auditive fatigue, as said is when I have to "let it go", otherwise I could spent years on it.
> 
> It's a bit like painting or rendering a CG image, one thing is the content and another is the detail/resolution, being the content the most relevant part of it.
> 
> 
> Believe or not I didn't realised about that conclusion until now, and I have listened tons of cr*ppy quality, some so wrong (often in youTube) that I cannot stand it for more than a few seconds.
> 
> Carles



Yes, I agree. There is a time to call it done. If for no other reason there is a point where I have to move on because I am no longer in the same space, I'm ready to say something else.. ... the "snapshot in time" starts to muddle!

Sometimes we have to give ourselves credit: we wear many hats. We create, perform, record, mix, master...and even sometimes come up with the artwork. It has been a long time since a live orchestra played one of my tunes, but I do have one on the slate for March. I gave them the music in December and will show up at the last rehearsal. They do the rest! 


I'm glad you are becoming aware of the different file formats. I'm on a crusade to eliminate the MP3. Was it Steve Jobbs that said "we have sacrificed quality for convenience"? Yes a good mix will still sound pretty good as an MP3, but it will never sound as good as even a 16/44.1 wav. I came of age when even home stereos were striving for quality, quadraphonic was played with, and then surround sound. Things seemed on a good tragectory, but then the attempts at 24bit audio formats died and MP3s took over the universe. o/~ 

Anyway, your mixes are good. I'd love to hear them in full color (puns intended!).

BTW, I post my stuff through CDBaby. It not only also goes to iTunes, but just about everywhere- every outlet in every place. I saw an album I "released" 3 days ago in the U.S.A. already on a site in Denmark. Distribution isn't a problem these days.


----------



## synergy543

Not much time around here recently but I just wanted to add my applause to your tremendous accomplishment Carles. Really superb work and most inspiring. And all in your spare time? I do wish you could share with us any tricks you have for managing your time! Cheers, Greg


----------



## Carles

Many thanks guys, that's very clarifying.

Certainly the contract seems to be quite restrictive to the Production Music business when you start reading.

(Quite hard to me to have a clear image of something written in legal terminology but also in a foreign language, on a subject that's new for me... I may need a Rosetta Stone for that :D )

But it seems that as exclusive it means that I cannot use the same tracks on another library (that was always clear to me), but seems that they also can publish on other media (?), but nothing specifically forbidding the writer to publish himself.

May exists the possibility then, that I'll publish myself as music for listening and they will publish again under their label name? (sounds weird to me).


@Synergy: No tricks, after my day job (10 hours), it begins the musical session until 3:00 or 3:30 AM. I do sleep properly only on Saturday and Sunday, barely any time for family and no time at all for entertaining (find music fun though).


----------



## Carles

The answer about having the tracks in production music libraries as well as on iTunes and similar, is that it pretty much depends on the agreement between writers and publishers.

In this case it won't be any commercial version for listening but no problem about sharing with family and friends.

If anyone interested in wav (mastered) versions, please send me an email to carles (at) carlespiles (dot) com with the subject GSK and I'll transfer the full album to you.

Cheers,
Carles


----------

